# Local 332 Drug test?



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Sanfran said:


> I have an Interview coming up next week, and would like to know what kind of drug testing they do? urine, blood same or hair test? I'm going to be honest I got really drunk and end up blacking out at my friends house party and end up smoking marijuana last week, which i know was stupid..


Urine. Your lucky it's not an IQ test.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Urine. Your lucky it's not an IQ test.


Lol. You can have that one


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

When I got in they did a hair follicle test and then random urine tests after that.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.aa.org/subpage.cfm?page=71


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

local 332 is testing drugs again ? what kind of drugs are they testing ? maybe you'll have a good time (nod, nod, wink, wink ).


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

Lay off the drinks


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

running dummy said:


> When I got in they did a hair follicle test and then random urine tests after that.


You aren't here in 332.

It's a simple pizz test. You will have to empty your pockets, but will afterwards be in a closed bathroom alone. You will know what you gotta do in this scenario, I assume. If not, read the previous response about that IQ test.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just explain what happened when you go for your test. They won't care.


----------



## Sanfran (Dec 17, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> You aren't here in 332.
> 
> It's a simple pizz test. You will have to empty your pockets, but will afterwards be in a closed bathroom alone. You will know what you gotta do in this scenario, I assume. If not, read the previous response about that IQ test.



Thank you, that really put my mind at ease.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sanfran said:


> Thank you, that really put my mind at ease.


A drug user and a cheater.

You'll be right at home in Local 332.


----------

